# Which grease do you like?



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Hi guys,

For a Toro Greensmaster 1000, looks like the grease points take No. 2 lithium. Is there a particular brand/version grease you like better than others?


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Mystik


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Mobil 1 synthetic.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I use some Lucas marine. Works pretty well.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Is the Lucas HD from Home Depot OK?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Is the Lucas HD from Home Depot OK?


It really depends on your intended use.

For instance, is it for outdoor equipment? Will it come in contact with water? Salt water? High temperatures? Freezing temperatures?

A general purpose grease will work okay for general purposes.

I use marine grease for my lawn equipment. It rains, I wash mine off with a hose, and fertilizer and herbicides often are salts or corrosive.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> I use some Lucas marine. Works pretty well.


This is my preference.

Marine grease whatever you use, helps keep water out better.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Lucas HD from Home Depot OK?
> ...


It will be used on my GM1000.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> It will be used on my GM1000.


I use marine grease on all my John Deere zerk fittings. I use the Mobil 1 synthetic to protect metal.

Marine grease is highly resistant to water and salts, protects caged bearings like wheel bearings, and also works real well in steering and bushing components I use it for.

It is thick, viscous, and holds up well in the summertime heat. General greases can soften in heat.

I used marine grease on our old Jacobsen reel mower back in the day. Never had any issues with it.

*I would recommend consulting your owner's manual; it should tell you what grease(s) to use....*


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > It will be used on my GM1000.
> ...


Thank you. I did and it simply said No. 2 Lithium. I wasn't sure if anyone felt any one brand or version was better than any other.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

If your manual recommends No. 2 Lithium grease, I would definitely use Mobil 1 synthetic grease then.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

$8.99 for a 12.5 ounce tube at AutoZone...for the Mobil 1.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is a good article for you to read if you want to:

https://bestsyntheticoilguide.com/synthetic/best-synthetic-grease/


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

If you want to go down the rabbit hole bobistheoilguy.com
Honestly though after spending time there for a few years and spending time and money in obsessing I came to the conclusion use something at spec or have a reason for deviation and just stick to a maintenance schedule.
Lubrication problems are almost always caused by neglect not the exact brand or quality of the lubricant.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I used to work for a world-class automotive and industrial lubricants and grease manufacturer and supplier, so I could go on about this until everyone here gets tired of reading about it.

I will spare us all from that. Especially twisting your eyeballs and nerding out your brain cells.

Suffice it to say that I would go with a publicly traded international manufacturer of such products.

I use mostly Mobil 1 oils and greases, and I burn Shell gasoline in my engines. I also use Castrol Oil.

I recently retired. I have a pension that I worked very hard for, so I will just leave it at that for now.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> I used to work for a world-class automotive and industrial lubricants and grease manufacturer and supplier, so I could go on about this until everyone here gets tired of reading about it.
> 
> I will spare us all from that. Especially twisting your eyeballs and nerding out your brain cells.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your input!

I actually just came across a new tube of John Deere Heavy Duty No 2 grease I didn't know I had. I'm sure that will be fine for now.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is a video that explains why the application matters:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ2H-bDDrqI


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

I use 5% moly, that's what we recommend for Cat Equipment so I figure it's more than adequate.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

No love for the Lucas Red N Tacky? I love that stuff.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@cutigers08 huge fan of the red n tacky, I keep a container of it handy.

@FlowRider what are your thoughts on the lucas products? I've been using the lucas marine grease in my equipment, but tbh I have no idea if it's any better than anything else.


----------



## Chungus (Jul 26, 2020)

Paul M said:


> I use 5% moly, that's what we recommend for Cat Equipment so I figure it's more than adequate.


Moly grease is great for pins and bushings which are commonly found in heavy equipment. It is not recommended for bearings and can cause damage to them.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

cutigers08 said:


> No love for the Lucas Red N Tacky? I love that stuff.


It's ok. I'm sure it keeps things more than adequately lubed, but in hot weather it leaks from the gun and drips all over everything. I don't use it anymore for that exact reason. I have switched to John Deere grease and it's much better


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have been using Lucas Xtra Heavy Duty Grease without any issues for years and it's fairly easy to find. I use to use Mobil 1 grease buy it was always leaking out of the gun which I didn't care for. Like others have said, if you are lubing regularly then it doesn't really matter what kind of grease you use as long as it's the right kind for the application.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

@HarryZoysia / @Mightyquinn

The main reason I asked about the Lube-Shuttle was because I don't want to experience a leaking / messy grease gun. I'm still on the fence, but thought I would point out the other thread since you specifically mentioned leaking as a concern. If I end up buying one, I'll provide a review/update there.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> @FlowRider what are your thoughts on the lucas products? I've been using the lucas marine grease in my equipment, but tbh I have no idea if it's any better than anything else.


I do not use any Lucas Oil products. I have been riding motorcycles for fifty years, never used them.

They have a strong presence in motorsports. They sponsor motorcycle events, drag racing, etc.

If you look at their Material Safety Data Sheets (MSDSs) they list themselves as a supplier.

Oftentimes on MSDSs, the product manufacturer is listed, along with the supplier.

That is a very good way to see what company makes the actual product you are buying.

If you look at Lucas Oil facilities, I just see metal buildings and warehouses. No stacks, no reactors.

Looking at the Lucas website, they do have some interesting lines of business they venture into....

Refineries and re-refineries require huge investments. A lot of capital investment and expenditures.

The companies that run them have a lot of know-how, science, engineering, trade secrets, intellectual property, proprietary formulas, patents, and decades of manufacturing expertise.

So, I don't use any Lucas products. I try and stick with the major oil and gas companies' products.

Lucas greases and products may be superb, but I prefer buying products from the manufacturers.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

Mobil 1 MOBIL GREASE XHP 222 (10)

I use this grease for my Scag mower that requires #2 lithium grease, specifically in the spindles which generate lots of heat spinning quite fast.

I'm assuming this should be fine for the GM1000 since that also requires a Lithium #2 grease, correct?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

This. The best grease is the one you have and are going to apply regularly.



BobLovesGrass said:


> If you want to go down the rabbit hole bobistheoilguy.com
> Honestly though after spending time there for a few years and spending time and money in obsessing I came to the conclusion use something at spec or have a reason for deviation and just stick to a maintenance schedule.
> Lubrication problems are almost always caused by neglect not the exact brand or quality of the lubricant.


----------

